

The 4-Stages of Testing Your Web Product - arjunlall
http://gigaom.com/2008/02/19/aroxo/

======
KevBurnsJr
Nice article.

I got to experience user testing through participation in testing gigs found
on craigslist.

Great way to make a few bucks while learning something new :)

